# 240sx(onevia) conversion kits



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

on the 240sx, (the onevia, from the years of 89-94) for some sites they have s15 front end conversion kits for the 240sx, it states that they have those kits for the 89-94 240sx, does that mean it goes for any type of 240sx within the year of 89-94??


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2003)

yes...the noses are the same


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

if the car has a Silvia front end (regardless which style) and a 180SX/240SX rear, it's not a Onevia, it's a Sil-80. 

if the car has a 180SX front and Silvia rear (like the USDM 240SX Coupes), it's a Onevia. 

i'm not sure what you're asking.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I want to do that conversion. Where can I get a S15 front clip? That looks hard as hell!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

why would u want a s15 front clip??? they cost like 5 to 7 grand..and you would get the sr20 with it.. it'd be a lot cheaper to just buy panels, hood, lights and front bumper and just do the conversion.. and with the money you saved, you can go to a respectable shop and get it to look even nicer


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

Afterdark Tuning sells S13 -> S15 front end conversion kits.

www.afterdark-tuning.com


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Good lookin out guys.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

esyip said:


> *if the car has a Silvia front end (regardless which style) and a 180SX/240SX rear, it's not a Onevia, it's a Sil-80.
> 
> if the car has a 180SX front and Silvia rear (like the USDM 240SX Coupes), it's a Onevia.
> 
> i'm not sure what you're asking. *


i know what a sil80 and a onevia is. and im talkin bout onevias.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

PLEASE don't waste an S15 front end on an S13 coupe....*PLEASE!!!* that's an atrocity. the body panels will fit, but IMO, the body _styles_ won't. but if you want too.....


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

lionel said:


> *i know what a sil80 and a onevia is. and im talkin bout onevias. *


if you were talkin' about a Onevia then why are you talking about a Silvia front end conversion? you'd be making a Sil80. absolutely nothing to do with a Onevia. 

like i said, the Onevia is already offered in the states, it's called the S13 Coupes. :\


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

no esyip, wrong again. he's talking about taking a 240SX coupe, or "one-via", and changing to an S15 silvia front end. it'd make it a "sil-via" (hyphenated because its two different silvia bodies). where do you get the "80" part from that? to use one of your own phrases, if you'd just read before you post, you'd know that already.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

if he knew how to ask a question much more clearly, there wouldn't be a problem. 

for example:

"can i put a S15 front end conversion kit on a '89-'94 240SX coupe AKA Onevia?" 

not hard at all.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

lionel said:


> *on the 240sx, (the onevia, from the years of 89-94) for some sites they have s15 front end conversion kits for the 240sx, it states that they have those kits for the 89-94 240sx, does that mean it goes for any type of 240sx within the year of 89-94?? *


 let's see, first he explains what car he has in the parenthesis. then he tells the info he has. then he asks "does that mean it will fit any 240SX in these years". how much clearer does it get? maybe you should try calling 1-800-ABC-DEFG and get yourself "hooked on phonics".


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i didn't get his question either


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

i say 240, now before you read on you are wondering which 240, right?? now parenthesis says onevia. now we are all nissan ppl, we know what onevia is. now onevia is known as a version of the 240. now as you read on i say 240sx, instead of saying onevia. now, you should know that when i say 240, im talkin onevia, i stated onevia in the parenthesis. then i say for some sites they have s15 kits for 240sx, remember now, parenthesis, i stated the years. i was asking about the fact that when internet sites say they have the s15 front end kits for the 89-94 240sx, does it mean all versions of the 240sx within those years??? do you understand? god damn, i swear, yall got reading problems,



































oh by the way, in the strawberries and silvia thread, i already knew what "ichigo" means and how it involves the silvia s15, sucka, just testing ppl's knowledge and somebody failed.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

s13's of any year have interchangable fronts.
S15 frontend conversion kits for s13's will fit on any s13 making either a strawberry face silvia or a strawberry face 180


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

i still think you sould just stick with the S13 silvia front end if you have an S13 coupe. it just fits in better with the styling of the rest of the car. way cheaper too, assuming you get the entire front clip for the SR20DET. though i did see an S13 convt. with th S15 front once. what a disgrace.


----------

